# Cars not starting...



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

First off I tried SEARCHING before someone flips out on me lol. Anyway I went up to the store the other day, when I got back into my 240 and turned the key... nothing happend, litterally nothing, it didnt try to turn over or that clicking noise never took place, like the starter was trying. Batteries great, everything electronic works in the car. I think it might be that the starter isnt getting power, the wirings all tore up. So does anyone have any idea on how I can fix this? If I need anything new links or phone numbers would be awesome, thank.


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

...anybody know where i can get new harness or sumn???


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

junk yard, nissan, or make one with new cable.


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Think Ive found the problem...

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/Naughty240/starter.jpg

My brother noticed that today, its not connected to anything, its right next to the starter. I would jack it up and get under there and see where to connect it, but my bros using the jack stands on his civic. So does anyone know how I can find out how to connect this?


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Phone books?


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

what do you mean?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Have you pulled the starter off and had it tested yet? you can pull it off from under the hood. i belive that wire is for a auto tranny, mine has a connector right around there that goes to nothing. see if it has a plug in the end of it. there are 2 wires that go to the starter. you have the power from the battery, and the smaller one with the connecter.

some other things you can check. the clutch engagement sensor on the clutch pedel, i broke mine once drifing, that will keep the car from doing anything when you try to start it. does it push start ok?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Naughty240 said:


> First off I tried SEARCHING before someone flips out on me lol. Anyway I went up to the store the other day, when I got back into my 240 and turned the key... nothing happend, litterally nothing, it didnt try to turn over or that clicking noise never took place, like the starter was trying. Batteries great, everything electronic works in the car. I think it might be that the starter isnt getting power, the wirings all tore up. So does anyone have any idea on how I can fix this? If I need anything new links or phone numbers would be awesome, thank.


I can't clearly understand the problem here...
I'm not sure but did you have anyone install anything just recently into your car?

I don't really think it's that harness, 
Because you said your car was working fine, before you went into a store.
When you came back it was not starting. 

Are you 100% sure your alternator and battery are fine? 
Honk the horn and turn on your radio system to test out the battery. 
The alternator you really can't test out.

It could also be a fuse is blown out somewhere, somehow! Check all the fuses in the car and underneath the hoood if they are good or not!


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Going to pull off the starter today. Thing it might be the solinoid or something, because it feels really loose. Yeah the car push starts easy, how would I check the clutch engagement sensor?

And yeah the batteries in perfect condition everything electronic inside the car works (Horks/radio/clock/everything)... dont think I blew a fuse, Im gunna check this starter out later today, then Ill see if thats whats wrong.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Naughty240 said:


> Going to pull off the starter today. Thing it might be the solinoid or something, because it feels really loose. Yeah the car push starts easy, how would I check the clutch engagement sensor?
> 
> And yeah the batteries in perfect condition everything electronic inside the car works (Horks/radio/clock/everything)... dont think I blew a fuse, Im gunna check this starter out later today, then Ill see if thats whats wrong.


Check your starter fuse...First!


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

For the clutch engagment sensor
there are 2 sensors on the clutch under the dash

frist one is when the clutch peddle is not being used
the second one (one i am talking about) is the one that when you press in the clutch all the way it trigers the senser. just stick your head under there and you will see them.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Phone books instead of Jack Stands. Not as safe but works, we did that when we stole my friends rims as a joke.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

augimatic said:


> Phone books instead of Jack Stands. Not as safe but works, we did that when we stole my friends rims as a joke.


lol that must of really pissed him up


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

joerc240sx said:


> For the clutch engagment sensor
> there are 2 sensors on the clutch under the dash
> 
> frist one is when the clutch peddle is not being used
> the second one (one i am talking about) is the one that when you press in the clutch all the way it trigers the senser. just stick your head under there and you will see them.


How will I check it though, once I find it...


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Alright nvm It was the sencor thing, I just started it, man I feel so stupid. It was all because this small peice of rubber fell off, damn lol. Well thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Enjoy the 240sx man!

In my opinion, Phone books are up there with duct tape. They fix couches, dinner tables, TV stands, Booster chair for small children and short adults, getto car jack, and very handy weapons. Very versatile...


----------

